# Excellent Ceramic Hair Straightener



## Jeniwren (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm not certain if you can get it in the States, but the GHD is hands down the best straightener.  It's expensive, but does an amazing job.  (GHD stands for 'Good Hair Day' btw.


----------



## user2 (Jul 15, 2005)

Well I love every straightener BabyLiss releases!!!! They're perfect!!!!


----------



## din (Jul 16, 2005)

I love my CHI.


----------



## VaJenna (Jul 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zena* 
_I love my Solia.





_

 
how much was that one? i've never seen that brand before.


----------



## Sooz (Nov 4, 2005)

Chi hair straightener is AMAZING! Before Chi, my hair would frizz the moment I finished straightening it!  Yesterday, was at a really hot, crowded party, and my hair was still as straight as ever!  I can't say enough about Chi.


----------



## Shawna (Nov 4, 2005)

I love my Rusk straightener.  I hardly straighten my hair now because the style I have requires curls and flips, but man, that thing could straighten anything.  I used it on the lowest setting and my hair was straight for days.  I did use the straightening products from them too, so that might have helped.  No frizzies even in our wet coast weather.


----------



## user3 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ignore this post.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 4, 2005)

ITA with Zap2it, my HAI convertable was the best "beauty" purchase I've ever made! Although I have used the CHI a few times at a friends house, and that was really nice too!


----------



## sherrence (Nov 17, 2005)

*Solia*

Hmmm.... More raves here for Solia.  Plus, the reviews for Solia on folica.com are also waaaaay impressive.  I'm very tempted to order.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 20, 2005)

Sedu. <3


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 28, 2005)

i love my chi!!  although that solia looks gorgeous... now i'm tempted...


----------



## krazysexxykool (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zena* 
_I love my Solia.




_

 
I just got my Solia in the mail yesterday, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!!


----------



## pekita (Dec 11, 2005)

I love my straightener Ga.Ma.


----------



## Isis (Dec 11, 2005)

Another one for CHI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love mine!


----------



## GlamDazzled (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zena* 
_I love my Solia.




_

 
somebody rec'd. that one to me...i want one! i think its $90 bucks?


----------



## xSazx (Dec 12, 2005)

I have Wet2Straight at the moment.. I hate it!
I think I'm gonna get the GHD after Christmas seeing as everyone speaks so highly about it.


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zena* 
_I love my Solia.




_

 
 ditto... the best ever!!!!!!


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 16, 2005)

Just got my CHI in the mail...WOW.


----------



## Essjica (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina Victoria* 
_Sedu. <3_

 
I've only heard good things about it. I'm getting one for christmas


----------



## stephaboo (Jan 29, 2006)

CHI!!!! But don't want to risk damaging hair so I always use Matrix sleek look before the flat iron.


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 30, 2006)

I LOOOOVE my CHI!!! I am totally obsessed with it! lol I don't know how I ever styled my hair without it! lol I also always use a heat protectant with it. That is probably the most important step when straightening!


----------



## sassysaphire (Jan 30, 2006)

I love my chi and so do all my clients. and with the chi silk infusion its the most amazing thing ever!

~Saphire


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 16, 2006)

sedu or solia, definitely... i hear the chi's spring breaks pretty easily if you're a heavier user.... has that happened to anyone here?


----------



## melly_x (Feb 20, 2006)

GHDs <3


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

I obsess over my CHI.


----------

